# What are some good rides around San Diego?



## damoonmoin (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey all, 

I just moved to San Diego region from Nor Cal an dI'm trying to find out about some good rides around the area. I do a lot of road biking and haven't been able to find any good rides around yet. I live in PB and tried to do a little biking around here but nothing very satisfying. I'm hoping to find some longer rides(around 2.5-3 hours long) so that I can start training. It would be great if some of you can reply with good rides. I'm also down for any group rides on the weekends or even summer time weekdays. 

Damoon


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

University Cycle in LaJolla Village has a Saturday morning ride with different levels and distances. It's a good opportunity to learn some basic routes and then go from there.


----------



## damoonmoin (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the tip. Hopefully I can catch them next weekend.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

*a few rides in SD*

check these out

http://www.fullcommitment.com/Nav.aspx/Page=/PageManager/Default.aspx?PageID=459665


----------



## San_man (Dec 1, 2008)

Ride up the coast. From PB, take Santa Fe St to Gilman Drive, through UCSD, then pick up 101 all the way up to Carlsbad and beyond. I do this ride every Sunday morning, and it's my favorite. There are bike lanes the entire way, and the traffic isn't to crazy if you do it early enough.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*plenty of rides everywhere.*

So here's your local. 
Balboa E to Soledad Mtn Road, Go up Soledad Mtn.
Left on La Jolla Scenic, Left on Via Cardeno. Descend Via Cardeno to Archer Street, turn right or right at Turquoise at bottom. west on Turquoise, turn right on La Jolla Mesa, climb La Jolla Mesa, Right on La Jolla Scenic, climb, turn left on Nautilus and descend. Descend (fast) to West Muirlands drive, turn right. Descend to FY, RT on Fay. Rt on Genter, Left on Girard, Rt on Pearl, Left on Cabrillo, Cabrillo turns into Olivet. Rt. on Country Club, left on Soledad Ave. Here's where it gets fun.Rt. On Crespo, Crespo loops over itself stay on Crespo, Rt. on Castellana. Stay on Castellana to Hillside, go right. Stay on Hillside to Rue Adriane go left. Take right on Via Capri. Climb to the top (last pitch is steep w tired legs)
Take in the view from the monument, leave descend east bound on La Jolla Scenic, right on Via Casa Alta, do the loop on Caminito Bassano, right on Upper Hillside, descend to rt. on Encelia, left on Brodiaea follow to Romero and Country Club. Country Club takes you back to La Jolla and ride the coast home to PB for recovery


----------



## vanessaj (Apr 21, 2010)

Great discussion! I just purchased my first road bike so I was wondering where to find some decent trails. I have a (healthy?) fear of CA drivers but some of the routes listed here sound pretty good.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

vanessaj said:


> Great discussion! I just purchased my first road bike so I was wondering where to find some decent trails. I have a (healthy?) fear of CA drivers but some of the routes listed here sound pretty good.


If you want to stay off the road, you can do the Coronado to IB bike path. From the park next to the bridge out to where the path reaches I-5 and back is around 25 miles.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and the Bike Path*

along Hwy 56 as well


----------



## vanessaj (Apr 21, 2010)

bigbill said:


> If you want to stay off the road, you can do the Coronado to IB bike path. From the park next to the bridge out to where the path reaches I-5 and back is around 25 miles.


Now that you mention it, I do remember seeing a path along there. Thank you so much for the suggestion--I honestly haven't given it a second thought until now. Twenty-five mi sounds like a good distance; now I'm anxious to check it out!


----------



## vanessaj (Apr 21, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> along Hwy 56 as well


I've seen other cyclists on this route. It seems like a great path to put in some miles.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Updated:
We are doing this one on Saturday starting in Carlsbad. There is a significant amount of climbing in it. It is the 2nd half of the 100 mile ride in the Bay to Bay MS 150 from Irvine to San Diego.

<iframe src="http://ridewithgps.com/routes/62171/embed" height="500px"


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

vanessaj said:


> Now that you mention it, I do remember seeing a path along there. Thank you so much for the suggestion--I honestly haven't given it a second thought until now. Twenty-five mi sounds like a good distance; now I'm anxious to check it out!


If you're thinking seriously about training/racing, there is a practice like crit ride on Fiesta Island in Mission Bay. They meet every Thursday @ 6:00.

For something totally different they just started Tues. Night Racing at the Velodrome in Balboa park. Racing starts @ 7:00pm.


----------



## damoonmoin (Apr 3, 2010)

vanessaj said:


> I've seen other cyclists on this route. It seems like a great path to put in some miles.


Does anyone know how long the HWY 56 ride is? I'm from Sacramento originally and we have the American River bike trail in Sac which is about 30 miles long so I could get a solid 60 miles of riding in without even getting close to a car. I know of the HWY 56 and the ride from Coronado to IB. Any other suggestions? I haven't been able to find a long ride along the coast that doesn't have tons of traffic lights and cars either.


----------



## Beefyvvl (Apr 23, 2010)

The Coronado-IB is a good ride. I think they usually call it Silverstrand. 

There is also an extended ride called San Diego Bay Bike ride. Here is the detailed route but the map is not to scale but its pretty easy to figure out. The only thing is you have to take the Ferry from the Pier downtown to the Pier in Coronado. The Ferry is about $3.50. The ride is about 24 miles. If you don't want to ride the Ferry you can always ride back to make it 44 miles.

I live near the 56 off the 15 freeway and usually just ride from my house and end close to the 5 freeway. I forgot how long the ride is one way but its a good challenging ride for me. There are some incline and declines throughout the trail.


----------



## vanessaj (Apr 21, 2010)

Beefyvvl--
Thanks for the suggestion and link with the details for the route. 24 Miles sounds good to me--something worth checking out. I don't think I'd make it if I tried for the 44 mile round trip, though; but I'm working on endurance, so maybe someday.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

vanessaj said:


> Beefyvvl--
> Thanks for the suggestion and link with the details for the route. 24 Miles sounds good to me--something worth checking out. I don't think I'd make it if I tried for the 44 mile round trip, though; but I'm working on endurance, so maybe someday.


If you drive over, you can park at the waterfront park and ride from there. There are bathrooms, drinking fountains, etc. The wide sidewalk at the park is the bike path.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

*San Diego Century*

This is coming up in a few weeks. They have 37, 66 and 103-mile routes. All of the routes go up through Elfin Forest and back through Rancho Santa Fe -- very scenic and some good climbing, too.

http://encinitasrace.com/sdc/

This site has info on other rides that take place throughout the year:

http://bikelink.com/

Have fun and welcome to San Diego!

:thumbsup:


----------

